# :
!  ,         .             .    ?

----------


## deklarant_

( 2)   ( 1)               .       "" (  "2" - F2RegId).         (AlcCode) ,   "2  . ..,              ,        ,   "".       .
          ,      : "        __  ___.    2:    FB-0000000xxxxxxxx"
   -    ,            Form2reginfo   .  ,         ,            Form2reginfo.
     ,     ,      1  . ..           . ..         .
   QueryHistoryRestShop  .             ,       2      .

----------

!

----------

